# GUI-Programmierung mit Eclipse



## m0rph (16. Jun 2005)

HI,

kann mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen, wie ich eine kleine GUI mit ein paar Buttons und entsprechenden Funktionalitäten mit eclipse programmieren kann? Läuft das Ganze dann auf eine *.jar hinaus?

Danke

m0rph


----------



## MASTERmind (16. Jun 2005)

teil a) der frage
willst du die gui programmieren, dann kannst du das relativ einfach mit "JAva ist auch eine Insel" lernen.
ansonsten gibt es auch netbeans, wo man zusammenklickern kann oder ein plugin für eclipse.
wurde schon mehrfach in div. threads erwähnt!


teil b) keine ahnung!


----------



## timomeinen (16. Jun 2005)

Als Plugin für Eclipse gibt es das VEP "Visual Editor Project", was allerdings nicht 100% stabil läuft. Ausserdem verschlingt es eine Unmenge an Speicher. Dennoch ein gutes Plugin für Eclipse:

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/

Swing/AWT sollte man allerdings lernen, indem man alles selber schreibt. Wei MASTERmind sagte ist die JavaInsel gut:

AWT: JavaInsel AWT
Swing: JavaInsel SWING

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich noch das Sun Swing Tutorial:

SUN Swing Tutorial

Die Anwendung kannst du in ein JAR-Archiv packen, musst du aber nicht. Zu JAR gibts bestimmt im FAQ was -> FAQ

Glück Auf
Timo


----------



## Guest (17. Jun 2005)

hi,

danke euch beiden. ich habe den visual editor eingerichtet und eine neue java applikation erstellt.
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall "Java ist auch eine Insel" anschauen.

ein paar Fragen habe ich dennoch:

Ich bräuchte mehrere Buttons, welche beim klick darauf eine .*exe mit einem parameter aufruft (die exe mit dem parameter dient als schalter für eine VPN-Lösung--> Home, OFffice etc).

Wie kann ich solch einen Befehl ausführen lassen?
Ich möchte bei MouseHover über den enstprechenden Button (entsprechende Funktionalität habe ich über das Kontektmenü des bereits eingefügten Buttons schon standardmässig einfügen lassen) einen Text in einer Textleiste ausgeben lassen.

THx

m0rph


----------



## timomeinen (17. Jun 2005)

Runtime.exec();

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Runtime.html


----------

